# I rang the Agency....



## Cynthia F

Cześć / Hello 

Can you please help with the following translation for me? From female to male, informal.

Context: Telling someone about a phone conversation with a recruitment agency about a potential job.

_I rang the Agency yesterday, about the job in XXXX. I sent them all your questions. They said, there have been lots of delays. They don't even know when the selection process will begin. It's really frustrating, sorry, but I am trying my best for you!_

Dzięki!


----------



## El Torero

Wczoraj dzwoniłam do Agencji w sprawie pracy w (XXXX). Przesłałam im wszystkie Twoje pytania. Powiedzieli, że było sporo opóźnień. Nie wiedzą nawet kiedy zacznie się proces rekrutacji*. To strasznie denerwujące, przykro mi, ale robię co mogę dla Ciebie.

*i understood the "selection process" as the process of picking future employees from available candidates (rekrutacja)
if i am mistaken just let me know ;]

You may also write the personal pronouns (Twoje,Ciebie) without capital letters but for me it's always a nice touch
hope it helps!


----------



## Cynthia F

Dziękuję bardzo! El Torero


----------



## Cynthia F

El Torero said:


> Wczoraj dzwoniłam do Agencji w sprawie pracy w (XXXX). Przesłałam im wszystkie Twoje pytania. Powiedzieli, że było sporo opóźnień. Nie wiedzą nawet kiedy zacznie się proces rekrutacji*. To strasznie denerwujące, przykro mi, ale robię co mogę dla Ciebie.
> 
> *i understood the "selection process" as the process of picking future employees from available candidates (rekrutacja)
> if i am mistaken just let me know ;]
> 
> You may also write the personal pronouns (Twoje,Ciebie) without capital letters but for me it's always a nice touch
> hope it helps!



Yes, you're right I meant the selection of candidates for the job. 
Thank you!


----------



## konfit

El Torero said:


> "selection process" as the process of picking future employees from available candidates (rekrutacja)
> if i am mistaken just let me know ;]




"selection process" can be also translated as "proces selekcji" which is even more approperiate 

word rekrutacja has 2 meanings:

1. Broad one - whole process of gaining employees reaching from announcing vacancy, searching candidates, interviewing them to the final step - employment

2. Narrow one - understood as process of collecting candidates and then term "selection" is used to describe process of chosing the future employee. 

(in case of any doubts please refer to Human Resources Handbook by M. Armstrong)

I haven't written this message to be not kind but I'm interessted in HR and intend to write my PhD essay on this subject


----------



## Cynthia F

Thank you konfit.

Good luck with your studies!


----------



## majlo

El Torero said:


> You may also write the personal pronouns (Twoje [...}
> hope it helps!



"Twoje" is not a personal pronoun.


----------



## El Torero

a posessive pronoun then?


----------



## majlo

Yep.


----------

